# Working with a github project



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2017)

I have made up some new board files for crochet. I would like to share them with other users on my Github account. I would also like to make them available to crochet.

If I am reading the instructions properly the best way to proceed is to fork official crochet into my own github branch, checkout my git branch, add my new board files, upload to my branch, then submit upstream via Github Pull Request on the official crochet git page. If someone from crochet likes the work they can pull them in to official crochet or ignore/reject them all.

Does that sound right?


----------



## aaron (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, that is correct.


----------

